# britney needs to start wearing undies..NOT NOT NOT CHILD SAFE!!



## xmrsvindieselx (Nov 30, 2006)

ok im letting all you know ahead of time..her coochie ..not a good thing to see..but the point is ..why is she doing this when shes not with Mr.Dirt-bag-of-the-year anymoreeeee??!?
nowi love brit, but come on! have some class..

http://community.livejournal.com/ohn...t/9708549.html


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 30, 2006)

publicity.
She's everywhere. It's not perhaps the BEST publicity but it's publicity.





I'd be more concerned with her blowing off Pharrell in favor of Parasite Hilton though.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_publicity.
She's everywhere. It's not perhaps the BEST publicity but it's publicity.





I'd be more concerned with her blowing off Pharrell in favor of Parasite Hilton though._

 






Especially with the _Parasite Hilton_ thing LOL. Good one Shimmer......_Parasite_





 I'm going to use that from now on.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 30, 2006)

There's a saying here in the UK - "all fur coat and no knickers" which means a person has no real class or substance.  This is sadly a perfect and unusually almost literal example.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_





Especially with the Parasite Hilton thing LOL. Good one Shimmer......Parasite





 I'm going to use that from now on._

 
I hate that whore. She sucks the life out of everyone around her and the only two people I despise more than her are her parents for allowing her to be that way.


And none of the three of them touch my loathing for Kevin Federline. TIE YOUR FUCKING SHOES YOU UNEDUCATED NIMROD. That mongoloid mouthbreathing drooling sack of nasty is a bigger leech on society than Parasite.


*whew*



Honestly, my loathing for these people is stemmed because really...what do they DO for the world? Look at Sandra Bullock (check out the latest issue of Glamour for what I'm talking about) or one of  the celebs who just _does what needs to be done_ without the press (Aniston, Clooney, Pitt, Jolie, et al), with out the bodyguards (hi Jolie-Pitts I'm talking about you), without the batshit crazy motivation (Tom Cruise stopping tapping people's phone lines. You fucking Scientologists are some sneaky underhanded greedy money grubbing mother fuckers).  All that crap? It's unnecessary. 
Sure adding "star power" might have helped back in the 80s and 90s, now it just makes whatever "cause" they're championing a joke.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 30, 2006)

oh and yes, I agree, britney needs to cover her lady bits.


----------



## kattpl (Nov 30, 2006)

white trash!!!!! Just because they have money doesnt mean they aren't trash!!!

Kath


----------



## DaizyDeath (Nov 30, 2006)

ewwww

thats all im gonna say


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 30, 2006)

My love for her is dying again. It's so inappropriate on so many levels, but couldn't that somehow be used against her when they go to court for custody?


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 30, 2006)

There's no law that says she _has_ to wear underwear. It's not illegal, or immoral, it just looks bad, and is pretty grody. It doesn't do much for her character in regard to custody, I wouldn't imagine.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Nov 30, 2006)

OMFG!!  I can't believe her!  She is sooo discusting.  I feel for her little ones, they have a IDOIT for their mother...sad.  Knowing that there might be a chance someone might see her, you would think she'd try and cover up but it just seems like she really doesn't give a damn.  

How old is she again?  From the looks of it I'd say about 12! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




******EDIT*******

Changed my word from Slut to Idoit since everyone was hating on my choice of words.  Either way...I hate the bitch anyway!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 30, 2006)

Wait a minute.
That's not necessarily a fair statement.
To say she's a slut because she shows her goodieparts? No, that's not correct. 
To say she's trashy for revealing her girlflower all over town? That's correct.


----------



## mommamacgurl (Nov 30, 2006)

I saw some of the pictures of her out and about with Paris Hilton and Britney looks kind of pathetic, desperate and sad. I hope she gets it together for the sake of her children. She should lay low for a while and work on an album or something. This is just my humble opinion.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 30, 2006)

Damn.  There is so much lip there, she should consider lipglass!  Fucking nasty!  You can even see her cesarean scar and perhaps...wait....is that an ovary??? 

Wait...waaaait for it....oh God...here it comes.....


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Nov 30, 2006)

hahaha. i didnt mean to make all of you pukeeeeee. i just dont understand why she wants people to see the coochie.. i sure as hell dont want thte world to see mine..haha 

and i totaly agree w/ shimmer. it may be gross but it doesnt make her a slut..


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Damn.  There is so much lip there, she should consider lipglass!  Fucking nasty!  You can even see her cesarean scar and perhaps...wait....is that an ovary??? 

Wait...waaaait for it....oh God...here it comes..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
omg omg


----------



## lipshock (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Damn.  There is so much lip there, she should consider lipglass!  Fucking nasty!  You can even see her cesarean scar and perhaps...wait....is that an ovary??? 

Wait...waaaait for it....oh God...here it comes..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Seriously, this has to be the BEST COMMENT EVER.  Oh, wow, I just died laughing.  I feel like someone should make an icon/avatar out of these and pair it with Prr lipglass in honour of her new BFF4EVVRRRR! Paris Hilton.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Nov 30, 2006)

Macwhore, you are a comedian! LMAO! And just because Brittany was caught with her "stuff" showing, doesn't mean she's a slut. It's is gross to be wearing outfits like that with no panties on. Who is watching her kids?


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 30, 2006)

I would likely guess, Lynne.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Seriously, this has to be the BEST COMMENT EVER.  Oh, wow, I just died laughing.  I feel like someone should make an icon/avatar out of these and pair it with Prr lipglass in honour of her new BFF4EVVRRRR! Paris Hilton._

 
You know what? Someone _did_ make an avatar out of her lady bits. Not with lipglass, but still...it's an avatar. I seen it on LJ ew.

MAC_Whore...thank you for that lovely yet hilarious comment. What a great way to start my morning LOL.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 30, 2006)

Honestly, she's getting better. The pics Perez posted of the first (or second) time she showed her stale ass cookies made me think of one of those old sex ed books that show cauliflower-like growths on genitalia......She's just an old, low-down, dirty, skank-ass, crying shame. Are we sure SPF wasn't trying to leap to his death all those times?


----------



## Deirdre (Nov 30, 2006)

Wow...

People give these "celebrities" attention, and make them who they are.  Even negative publicity, is still publicity, and we all know there ain't no such thing as "bad publicity".

Sure, people can say horrible things and call these celebs nasty names.  But why?  Is it such a good use of energy and time?

I notice, we have to, because the media is just like that right now.  But we all have our moments of youthful indiscretion.  I'm just so glad 50,000 cameras weren't turned on me the nights I decided to commit mine.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 30, 2006)

For every celeb out there not wearing underwear and don't know how to sit, stand, get out of a car like a lady, think of all the ones who are walking the straight and narrow and know how to act in the public eye. There are people that always have their fresh face on because they know stalkarazzi is out there. Hell, there are people on this board that don't go out without being made up. There's no excuse.


----------



## Raerae (Nov 30, 2006)

No Love for Paris =(

lol...

They were talking about Brits coochi on the radio today, and how she was seen the other day buying like 3000.00 worth of undies.  And joking about how she must have left the bag on the counter lol...


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 30, 2006)

oh my god - I hope to god those last ones are photoshopped!  Either way, this is just low.  Who would take these pictures and then have the nerve to post them?  That's just gross!!  The photogs are getting desperate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And Britney - seriously my girl, get some panties.  $3.99 at WalMart.


----------



## lightnlovly (Nov 30, 2006)

Wow!  That's pretty trashy!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My question tho...is she sure is hangin out alot these days (obvoiusly by the pics LITERALLY)...where are her kids at?


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Wait a minute.
That's not necessarily a fair statement.
To say she's a slut because she shows her goodieparts? No, that's not correct. 
To say she's trashy for revealing her girlflower all over town? That's correct._

 

Right back at cha...you called her a whore earlier in the thread. As far as I know, Slut and Whore are the same thing!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 30, 2006)

negative. I  just re-read the thread and I didn't see anywhere where I called her a whore. Nor anywhere where I implied anything of the like to her character.


Now, if you're referencing Paris Hilton? I did reference her as a whore because really, who here can say she's not? I also called her a life sucking parasite.

But none of that has to do with her ladybits showing about, and everything to do with the manner in which she comports herself.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_negative. I  just re-read the thread and I didn't see anywhere where I called her a whore. Nor anywhere where I implied anything of the like to her character.


Now, if you're referencing Paris Hilton? I did reference her as a whore because really, who here can say she's not? I also called her a life sucking parasite.

But none of that has to do with her ladybits showing about, and everything to do with the manner in which she comports herself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oopsie, my bad...now I feel stupid lol.  Guess I read it wrong.

Either way, both girls make me sick!!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 30, 2006)

lol no worries.


----------



## Raerae (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Now, if you're referencing Paris Hilton? I did reference her as a whore because really, who here can say she's not?_

 
I don't think she's a whore =P

Team Paris!


----------



## GalleyGirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Pink is the New Blog has pictures of her hanging out with Brandon Davis now :what: Way to pick your friends Brit.  Because you know they are soo not the type to turn around and talk crap about you to the photogs.
She is the epitome of someone who is not happy with herself.  Two years ago she rushed into a bad marriage because she thought that and kids would make her happy.  Now she has two adorable babies, but since she's discovered that they are work and not the key to instant happiness, she's rushing out to party like she's childless again.  sigh.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_I don't think she's a whore =P

Team Paris!




_

 
  lol, by this point I am almost Team Kevin.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_I don't think she's a whore =P

Team Paris!




_

 
Indeed, but we're all aware of your perceptions and reality and the vast difference between the two on a more than regular basis.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GalleyGirl* 

 
_Pink is the New Blog has pictures of her hanging out with Brandon Davis now :what: Way to pick your friends Brit.  Because you know they are soo not the type to turn around and talk crap about you to the photogs.
She is the epitome of someone who is not happy with herself.  Two years ago she rushed into a bad marriage because she thought that and kids would make her happy.  Now she has two adorable babies, but since she's discovered that they are work and not the key to instant happiness, she's rushing out to party like she's childless again.  sigh._

 
I don't think so. I think her mom took the boys and told her to let her hair down.
She just didn't think she'd need to tell Brit to keep her knickers ON. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have to admit, though, Brandon Davis is skeevy as hell. :/


----------



## Raerae (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Indeed, but we're all aware of your perceptions and reality and the vast difference between the two on a more than regular basis._

 
No need to get so personal Shim Shim.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 30, 2006)

Not personal at all. Merely an observation based on multiple counts of behaviour over time.


----------



## Raerae (Nov 30, 2006)

More like, "I dont like her because she doesn't agree with me" syndrome.  Sorry I'm not wearing a Team Shimmer T-shirt.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 30, 2006)

There's that persnickety perception and reality thing. 





At any rate, I hope that now that her birthday is coming up, Miss-I-can't-keep-my-undies-on will at least wear pants. Then we won't _know_ she's commando.


----------



## Raerae (Nov 30, 2006)

I think the difference really, is that your way to obsessed with people's sexlives as a character reference.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 30, 2006)

Remember that vast chasm between perception and reality? 

There's another exhibit of said chasm.


----------



## Raerae (Nov 30, 2006)

Just because we dont share the same opinions or values doesn't make anyone's perception more true than the other.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 30, 2006)

Ok.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Deirdre* 

 
_.....But we all have our moments of youthful indiscretion.  I'm just so glad 50,000 cameras weren't turned on me the nights I decided to commit mine._

 
No kidding.  Pheeeewww!!!

Kevin Federline's attorney must have popped a boner when he saw those pics.  You know, he finally has something that makes Kevin look like the responsible one.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_No kidding.  Pheeeewww!!!

Kevin Federline's attorney must have popped a boner when he saw those pics.  You know, he finally has something that makes Kevin look like the responsible one._

 
I have to say he probably did.

But it's not illegal or immoral, it's just tasteless. It's not irresponsible to not wear panties under your skirt, but it's extremely poor taste.

Even so, I'm sure they'll try to use it against her in a custody battle. :/


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 30, 2006)

You know Kevin Federline's lawyers will play that shit up.  Do you think he will wear a suit jacket and tie with his "he capris" to divorce court?

BTW.....No one has even mentioned how nasty her vajayjay looks.  Like a "K-Fed" wasteland.  Biohazzard.

Oh and bad makeup (this is Specktra and all).


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 30, 2006)

we've seen Hohan's and Parasite's dirty meat pockets enough that hers is pretty in comparison.


Do you think he'll tie his shoes?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm not sure that he knows how.  Kevin is waiting for his kids to get old enough so they can show him how to do it.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_......a Team Shimmer T-shirt._

 
Damn Shimmer, you have your own T-shirts now??


----------



## Raerae (Nov 30, 2006)

Yeh the other one has the ew wife's name on it =P


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_
BTW.....No one has even mentioned how nasty her vajayjay looks.  Like a "K-Fed" wasteland.  Biohazzard.
_

 
Au Contraire.....

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Honestly, she's getting better. *The pics Perez posted of the first (or second) time she showed her stale ass cookies made me think of one of those old sex ed books that show cauliflower-like growths on genitalia*......She's just an old, low-down, dirty, skank-ass, crying shame. Are we sure SPF wasn't trying to leap to his death all those times?_


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Damn Shimmer, you have your own T-shirts now??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hell yes. I'll give you one free if you like.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Yeh the other one has the ew wife's name on it =P_

 
Someday you'll learn not to speak of that which you have no knowledge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She's not much of a "team" type of individual, unless you're talking about "taking care" of the team so to speak.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 30, 2006)

Michie, I stand corrected.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Michie, I stand corrected. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think your mind was just blocking out the horror and over compensated.


----------



## d_flawless (Nov 30, 2006)

lmfao.

i love that you can see her c-section scars...at least she shaved, it could be worse.


----------



## Raerae (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Someday you'll learn not to speak of that which you have no knowledge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She's not much of a "team" type of individual, unless you're talking about "taking care" of the team so to speak._

 
Hate to break it to you Shim Shim, but no one who has any of those t-shirts is really thinks their part of a "team."


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 

 
_lmfao.

i love that you can see her c-section scars...at least she shaved, it could be worse._

 
I didn't even want to think of it as a briar patch. ew.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Michie, I stand corrected. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No prob. But, you must suffer anyway. Click and shower.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Hate to break it to you Shim Shim, but no one who has any of those t-shirts is really thinks their part of a "team."_

 
sure thing kiddo.
My ego being what it is, i can only assume you're referencing the team exwife shirts and not my own.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_No prob. But, you must suffer anyway._

 
I know better, I'm not clicking that! ewwie.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 30, 2006)

OK. Another thing I hate about Paris.....The expensive cars that have to deal with her horrible driving.....look at the poor rim.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 30, 2006)

that's worse than the vadge slips.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Damn Shimmer, you have your own T-shirts now??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
i got my Team Hot Mama  for Shimmer on right nowww!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








sorry.brit's vag in public = big no no.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 30, 2006)

bow chickee wow wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Nah seriously, when I see the pink I'd rather it be of my own volition, not because she forgot her lacythings.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_bow chickee wow wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Nah seriously, when I see the pink I'd rather it be of my own volition, not because she forgot her lacythings._

 
hahaha. and i deff did not know it was the second time like in a month this happened..haha. totally for publicity


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 30, 2006)

actually it was something like three or four days straight, getting worse each time. 

publicity? NO WAY!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_actually it was something like three or four days straight, getting worse each time. 

publicity? NO WAY!_

 
haha oh myyyyyyyy. so by next week...we get to see..well i dont know whats left..


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 1, 2006)

i'm desperately trying not to imagine.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_i'm desperately trying not to imagine._

 
im on the same boat as you with that chica!


----------



## macface (Dec 1, 2006)

*Are Shanna and Travis Barker getting back together?*

Does anybody Know if this is true?


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macface* 

 
_Does anybody Know if this is true?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i saw they had dinner together but thats it..i dont know if they are getting back together...sorry


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 1, 2006)

wow.. who could be comfortable wearing such a short skirt, and NO chonies. I dont get it.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Dec 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_wow.. who could be comfortable wearing such a short skirt, and NO chonies. I dont get it._

 
A hooker! LOL Just kidding Britts not a hooker.


----------



## Lalli (Dec 1, 2006)

ummm :|


----------



## Lalli (Dec 1, 2006)

http://castaveron.livejournal.com/

thats the dude with the britney vagina avatar


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 1, 2006)

Eww.....and he has the infected-looking one....


----------



## redambition (Dec 1, 2006)

gah. scary.


----------



## quandolak (Dec 1, 2006)

.......


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lalli* 

 
_http://castaveron.livejournal.com/

thats the dude with the britney vagina avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
omg omg hahahahahaa


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lalli* 

 
_http://castaveron.livejournal.com/

thats the dude with the britney vagina avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
OMG.  That is hilarious.  I hope Rosie O'Donnell doesn't call him up and rip him a new one!   Rosie is a tad bit on the angry and scary side.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_No prob. But, you must suffer anyway. Click and shower._

 
I'm off to cry in the shower.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I feel dirty and wrong.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Dec 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I'm not sure that he knows how.  Kevin is waiting for his kids to get old enough so they can show him how to do it._


----------



## kimmy (Dec 1, 2006)

i think it's funny how in that one, it looks like Paris is closing Britney's legs for her...you know you're low when ever Paris is trying to class you up a little.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 1, 2006)

Ya know the word is Paris is Brit's 'boyfriend', right? She's protecting her baby's goods.....


----------



## resin (Dec 1, 2006)

someone on tv said that she just had a tummy tuck after her second baby. so healing scars = no undies?


----------



## kimmy (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *resin* 

 
_someone on tv said that she just had a tummy tuck after her second baby. so healing scars = no undies?_

 
that might be it...but still, you think she'd wear pants or something, or at least be a little more careful when getting into low riding cars and bending over?


----------



## quandolak (Dec 2, 2006)

.......


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 2, 2006)

Four pieces of advice for Britney: 

1) Stay home for awhile.  Remove yourself from the scene and the other twits you are hanging out/hanging on with.  Live healthy and hang out with your kids.

2) Find a really, really, really good publicist for when you do eventually venture out into the world.

3) Find a really, really, really good stylist for when you do eventually venture out into the world.

4) Buy a pair of pants.  Seriously.  I can lend you the money if you need it.  In fact, you don't even have to pay me back.  Think of it as my gift to the rest of the world.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *resin* 

 
_someone on tv said that she just had a tummy tuck after her second baby. so healing scars = no undies?_

 
Its possible .. but she could have worn a LONGER skirt if she was gonna go commando.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *quandolak* 

 
_http://people.aol.com/people/gallery...4307_5,00.html

Look how much nicer she looks here!...her hair looks better and she doesnt look so  manky.

What is with her she is like a fashion taste yo-yo..._

 
thats what i think is crazy about her.. shes a gorgeous woman.. and sometimes makes herself just look like shit.. haha

today is her birthday too.. so you know shes going to paaaaaaartayyyyyy haha


----------



## user79 (Dec 4, 2006)

The worst is you can see her C-section scars. Ew. Not a good look.


She's just revealing who she really is: a trailertrash whore.


----------

